# Fuzz Factory que problema tiene



## inu789 (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola a todos como estan tengo un problema con un pedal que esta en Internet fuzz factory 

http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-image020-3106087.html
en este caso tengo el presentimiento que esta mal acomodado los componentes los Q1 y Q2 creo porque no me sirvió, el otro caso lo hice en la proto http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/otros/previo/thump_3106069ffschemo.jpg
pero lo arme y no me sirvió, hay algo aquí que no en tiendo en este circuito en la salida tiene una R 220k que va al anillo de jack después le entra la señal por un C 110uF por el mismo eso sirve de esa manera que la señal llegue a tierra.
Si alguien a echo este circuito me lo pueden pasar de manera que lo pueda hacer me ayudarían de mucho


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola.
El circuito parece que está bien. Haz usado transistores de Ge.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## inu789 (Ago 27, 2009)

si no me equivoco si son de germanio creo ¡¡¡¡ yo lo tengo echo pero no se porque no me quenera la señal de salida adecuada solo ruido me da como un enojo porque lo veo muy facil T_T, tengo una duda las tierras son las misma que la bateria o no es una tierra por aparte


----------



## emabellio (Ago 27, 2009)

hola, queria consultarle sobre el circuito del fuzz factory, cuales son los potes lineales y log?? que valores le pusieron a los transistores PNP de germanio. Gracias.


----------



## inu789 (Ago 27, 2009)

men los transistores son AC128 pero aveses cuesta manejarlos por que son malillos  pero los buenos son de germanio eso e investigado


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola inu789
Probablemente no están bien conectadas las tierras (Masa).
adjunto un dibujo que lo ejemplifica con lineas azules. ojala te ayude.
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## inu789 (Oct 22, 2009)

esta mejor gracias


----------



## shricker (Mar 6, 2010)

hola, soy nuevo en el foro, y la verdad es que la estoy pasando muy mal con este circuito, me hace riudo a masa, y no se que puede llegar a ser, tampoco se conectarlo a tierra, ya que lo unico que hice fue lo que decia en la imagen(la de arriba de todo)
alguien me puede ayudar?
como se conecta a tierra un circuit?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 6, 2010)

Hola.

 La tierra o masa es el menos (-) de la batería.

Generalmente el ruido viene cuando no se usa cable apantallado o blindado o cable coaxial para audio..

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## shricker (Mar 6, 2010)

claro, pero ami nisiquiera me pasa la señal de la guitarra...es medio raro, porque cuando lo pongo en bypass, si se escucha(muy despacio, y atras de todo el ruido) en cambio, cuando lo enciendo, solo se escucha el ruido(mas fuerte) sin señal de la guitarra


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 6, 2010)

Hola.
Puedes publicar la imagen (foto) de tu circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## shricker (Mar 6, 2010)

la verdad es que ahora no tengo ninguna camara a mano, ahora estoy tratando de apantallar todo metiendo todo como va, en una caja metalica que compre para e pedal, asi que si cuando termine sigue habiendo ruido, sabre que es el circuito y no el cableado, tambien lo voy a conectar a tierra...
gracias por la respuesta rapida 

ahora tengo un problema, cuando enciendo el efecto, no pasa nada...

osea, es como si no llegara a salir la señal

cuando, esta en bypass, si se escucha...


----------



## shricker (Mar 7, 2010)

...y ahora se escucha tambien  cuando esta encendido, pero solo el sonido  en limpio...

el que estoy tratando de hacer es este 






como deberian ir los transistores q1 y q2?
creo que el problema es ese...porque ni idea de la orientacion del patillaje, la flecha que esta ahi es la base, el colector o el emisor? y como se cual es cual, aca hay una foto del transistor


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 7, 2010)

Hola.

Haz movido los potenciómetros, mueve gate y drive 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## shricker (Mar 7, 2010)

este se parece mas al que tengo...los compre en reemplazo del ac128





hmm, al parecer, solo funciona el potenciometro de volumen...
voy a revisar las soldaduras aver si encuentro algo...
gracias

supuestamente deberia funcionar...pero no encuentro el error, las pistas estan bien, no hay soldaduras flojas, el cableado esta conectado a masa, y obviamente la bateria esta puesta...puede ser el q1 y el q2?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 7, 2010)

Hola.

 Mira aquí.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## shricker (Mar 7, 2010)

ok, segun el datasheet que me pasastes, la base es la pata que esta en la punta del triangulo...pero en el circuito, la base cual es? que significaria esa flechita apuntando para afuera?
gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 7, 2010)

Hola.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## shricker (Mar 7, 2010)

entonces la flecha que es ?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 7, 2010)

Hola.

La flecha en el diibujo del transistor es el emisor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## shricker (Mar 7, 2010)

gracias!
ahora lo corrijo 

cambie la orientacion de los q1 y q2, la puse bien, pero todavia se escucha en limpio, y el unico potenciometro que anda(o responde) es el de volumen, alguna idea?

encontre el sequema, yo no encuentro ningun error en el circuito, vos?


----------



## shricker (Mar 7, 2010)

elaficionado? estas? me sigue pasando en limpio la señal...


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 7, 2010)

Hola.

No sé que decirte, me temo que los transistores de Ge pueden haberse malogrado.
Si puedes haz un cuadro de voltaje del circuito, es decir, de cada terminal o pata de los transistores con respecto a tierra y así poder descartar que los transistores están malogrados.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## shricker (Mar 7, 2010)

ok, gracias
voy a probar eso


----------



## cjeie (May 29, 2010)

Que tal! soy nuevo en el foro, y espero contar con su apoyo... tengo una duda, estoy haciendo el fuzz pero pasa que los potes no estan haciendo su función, lo único que pasa es que suena un poco distorsionado pero no como debe de ser...muchas gracias.


----------



## sapoluengo (Ago 16, 2010)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro, espero que les sirva este pcb , para mi debe ir conectada la GATE pata 1 al gnd


----------

